# Pin-feathers not opening?



## Louiiiseeeee (Aug 29, 2010)

One of my chicks' flight feathers aren't coming out of the pins, they are really long. She is only 2 days younger than her sister who's feathers are fully grown.










This is her sister:


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

They are gorgeous


----------



## .mpeg (Oct 6, 2010)

maybe those two days make all the difference? does she preen? could you maybe help her preen them? i'm sorry i'm no expert but that would be my thought. hopefully someone more knowledgable will see this.


----------



## Louiiiseeeee (Aug 29, 2010)

I would say not, 2 days ago Miracle's feathers were all opened. (the older one)


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

The pinfeathers look normal...leave them alone.


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

Probably just different levels of growth. She's growing normally, just her sister was faster  You can see some of them have blossomed out, so hopefully the rest will follow soon!


----------

